# G3 Angler V165 Reno



## Mel Kyper Sr (Jan 19, 2014)

Hello All,

I recently bought a 2006 G3 Angler V165. The hull and motor are in good shape but the interior carpet edges are worn and need replacing. I have started to remove the existing carpet and flooring. 

[URL=https://s1305.photobucket.com/user/TimM49/media/floorripout_zpsc1783ff3.jpg.html]

I am unsure of how to post pictures so will try posting this and if it works will post more pics.

Any advice would be appreciated.

MKS


----------



## Mel Kyper Sr (Jan 19, 2014)

Can someone tell me how to get the pictures to show up into my posts?

I checked the FAQ section but am still not sure how to get the picture directly in the body of the post.

I am using photobucket.

M


----------



## crabsandbottlecaps (Jan 19, 2014)

Copy the link from photo bucket and just paste it in it will look like a long Web address but it will show up


----------



## crabsandbottlecaps (Jan 19, 2014)

Copy the img link


----------



## Humj7 (Jan 19, 2014)

Looks like a great project.
Happy Building !!!


----------



## Mel Kyper Sr (Jan 21, 2014)

I have made some progress on the demolition and prep. I have not started going forward yet. I found a supplier for the marine ply but I am still looking for the right source for marine vinyl flooring and carpet. Over priced here I may have to pick up in Western NY.

https://i1305.photobucket.com/albums/s542/TimM49/boatren02018_zps4f92818d.jpg

https://i1305.photobucket.com/albums/s542/TimM49/boatren02019_zpsb49787c3.jpg

Some of the ply and carpet was damp. I think they used PT but it may be Fir?

https://i1305.photobucket.com/albums/s542/TimM49/boatren02020_zpsa3e73631.jpg

Some of the hatches and existing decking

https://i1305.photobucket.com/albums/s542/TimM49/boatren02022_zpse39e1142.jpg

Front Deck removed

https://i1305.photobucket.com/albums/s542/TimM49/boatren02013_zps4eaa65b8.jpg

Should I add some foam in some of the area's like this

https://i1305.photobucket.com/albums/s542/TimM49/boatren02017_zps44ed75d2.jpg

Enjoying the reno but the scope of work seems to be expanding. I had hoped to just do the floors but am now into the sides. You can't do the sides without removing the consoles. If I remove the consoles I might as well so the gunnels. Before you know it your doing the whole boat.


----------



## DrNip (Jan 21, 2014)

Haven't used photobucket in years but when I did there was a thumbnail image code provided by photobucket that you could copy that would embed a thumbnail in the forum post. I prefer to use whatever forum's image uploader so that the image will be on the forum server so in the event if I cancel my 3rd party image hoster or whatever the image would still be available for all to see. Nothing more annoying than looking at old threads and seeing broken images within it because somebody decided to use a site like photobucket.


----------



## Humj7 (Jan 21, 2014)

We ordered your Nautolex vinyl floor from rochford supply online the price was $18.25 linear yard. 72" wide. Not sure if they ship to Canada ?


----------



## rscottp (Jan 21, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=339316#p339316 said:


> Humj7 » 21 Jan 2014, 23:39[/url]"]We ordered your Nautolex vinyl floor from rochford supply online the price was $18.25 linear yard. 72" wide. Not sure if they ship to Canada ?



Thats a pretty good price.


----------



## Mel Kyper Sr (Jan 21, 2014)

Sorry Dr. Nip- technically challenged here.

Thx Humj7 I will check that out.


----------



## Mel Kyper Sr (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm starting to make some progress. I've cut and fitted some marine plywood for the floor:

https://i1305.photobucket.com/albums/s542/TimM49/boatfloor003_zpsacd6c641.jpg

And I am in the process of sealing it before it gets wrapped in Nautolex.

https://i1305.photobucket.com/albums/s542/TimM49/boatfloor004_zps02e665c8.jpg
https://i1305.photobucket.com/albums/s542/TimM49/boatfloor005_zps687a377b.jpg

Unfortunately, many of the products used by tinboaters in the US are not available in Canada. You can get Nautolex $26/yrd CAN but you can't get the adhesive. (The supplier here recommends 3M 80 spray but its $41 can and only does $75 sqr ft.) 
They won't ship Nautolex 88 to CAN or a PO Box. DAP Contact Cement which tinboaters have recommended is not available here but I can get it at Home Depot in NY. 

Epoxy resin is expensive as well. I've read that many used Spar Varnish instead. You can get Spar Urethane here but real varnish is harder to find or very expensive.

I'm going to Home Depot and West Marine in Buffalo on Sunday. Hopefully, I can find some value there and won't get hassled at the border bringing it back.

Have a great day.


----------



## rscottp (Jan 25, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=339680#p339680 said:


> Mel Kyper Sr » 25 Jan 2014, 10:01[/url]"]I'm starting to make some progress. I've cut and fitted some marine plywood for the floor:
> 
> https://i1305.photobucket.com/albums/s542/TimM49/boatfloor003_zpsacd6c641.jpg
> 
> ...



I have used the Nautolex on the deck of my boat and didn't glue it. I just wrapped it around the plywood and stapled it in place. It didn't move around at all.


----------



## kofkorn (Jan 25, 2014)

Nice Boat!

I used both the 3M Super 80 and the contact cement without much luck. It may have been a poor surface adhesion, but both broke down fairly rapidly in the heat. 

For me nothing worked better than the Nautolex. Any chance you can have it shipped to someone you know in NY and pick it up there? It really is worth it. Generic carpet adhesive my work well too, but I've never tried it.

Good luck!


----------



## Mel Kyper Sr (Jan 26, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=339682#p339682 said:


> kofkorn » 25 Jan 2014, 10:46[/url]"]Nice Boat!
> 
> I used both the 3M Super 80 and the contact cement without much luck. It may have been a poor surface adhesion, but both broke down fairly rapidly in the heat.
> 
> ...



Thx for the advice. I picked up the Weld Wood Contact Cement at Home Depot Buffalo for $30/gal and the Nautolex Glue at West Marine for $47/gal. I didn't have to pay duty which helps. I didn't buy any but HD also had the 3M 80 spray adhesive for $15.00 (its $42 here).


----------



## Mel Kyper Sr (Jan 28, 2014)

Just about finished the prep work on the main floor area:

https://i1305.photobucket.com/albums/s542/TimM49/boat%20reno%203/boatreno3002_zpsc42824b8.jpg

https://i1305.photobucket.com/albums/s542/TimM49/boat%20reno%203/boatreno3003_zpsaca06291.jpg

https://i1305.photobucket.com/albums/s542/TimM49/boat%20reno%203/boatreno3005_zps46a06c0c.jpg

This product was very good for removing the old carpet glue on the hatches and aluminium panels:

https://i1305.photobucket.com/albums/s542/TimM49/boat%20reno%203/44350ed0-e52c-4579-9b31-373218145cc3_zpse43f22a3.jpg

Following Jigngrub's advice I roughed up the aluminum hatches and panels in preparation of the contact cement:

https://i1305.photobucket.com/albums/s542/TimM49/boat%20reno%203/boatreno3006_zps11a08535.jpg

Hoping the nautolex delivery arrives soon so I can get it installed before I have to leave the shop space at the end of the week.


----------



## kofkorn (Jan 29, 2014)

Wow, that cleaner did a nice job! Probably was a lot faster than the old elbow grease that I used. Is the garage space heated? That Nautolex adhesive takes a solid 12 hrs to set up. Longer if it's cold.


----------



## Mel Kyper Sr (Jan 29, 2014)

Luckily its nice and warm, I'm hoping to stay into next week but I may have to leave by sat or Sunday. If I can get the nautolex soon I may able to get most of the work done before I have to store the boat outside. I can get back in the shop or a week in mid march to finish up.

Just read the story about Jerry Remy's kid killing his wife, awful story.

Tim


----------

